# Presentando un nuevo BiciMapas



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

Hola a todos,

Después de muchos meses de trabajo y programación, estamos casi listos para presentarte un nuevo BiciMapas en solo unos pocos días, pero puedes darte una idea de lo que viene en

www.bicimapas.com.mx/bicimapas2.html

En esta nueva cara de nuestro sitio, nos metimos de lleno a la tecnología actual y nuevas formas de acceso a las rutas para ayudarte a seguir disfrutando del ciclismo de montaña

Tenemos algunas cosas nuevas

NUEVOS MAPAS

Dejamos atrás los mapas escaneados o digitales de INEGI y los cambiamos por nuestro propio servidor de mapas. Usando la misma información nuestros mapas para GPS nuestro servidor permite interactuar con el mapa de muchas formas conservando la nitidez de la imagen. Incluimos herramientas de paneo, acercamiento, alejamiento, activación/desactivación de capas y cuadrícula de coordenadas.

LAS RUTAS DE MTB

Convertimos todas las rutas que teníamos en el sitio más algunas nuevas al formato GPX, por lo que ahora podrás descargarlas del sitio para ser usadas en tu GPS o programa preferido, sin necesidad de hacer conversiones.
Aprovechando la transformación, revisamos cada una de ellas para asegurarnos de que los archivos solo contengan la información relativa a la ruta. En muchos de ellos, removimos objetos (waypoints y tracks) que no eran relevantes y que podían incluso crear confusión. 
Con la nueva tecnología de nuestros mapas y el formato de archivo GPX, publicar nuevas rutas será mucho más simple y rápido, por lo que te invitamos nuevamente a compartir tus rutas de MTB a través de BiciMapas.

LLÉVALAS CONTIGO

Creamos BiciMapas Móvil, con el que podrás accesar a las rutas de MTB desde tu celular o Smartphone con acceso a Internet. 
No solo eso, sino que creamos una Web App que te permitirá usar tu Smartphone como GPS para guiarte a lo largo de la ruta que desees seguir. 
De esta forma ponemos todas las rutas disponibles en el sitio, literalmente en tu mano.

Visita

www.bicimapas.com.mx/bicimapas2.html

para que puedas verlo y experimentarlo

Alberto Nájera
BiciMapas

Marzo 2014


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

De primer nivel, muy bien Alberto :thumbsup:

saludos
the last biker


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

En hora buena, está excelente 
Felicidades


----------



## albxor (Jan 8, 2014)

Excelente noticia!!!
de que forma se puede contribuir?


----------



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

Muchas gracias por los comentarios. La mejor forma de contribuir es que nos envíen más rutas para irlas agregando a la página y que cada vez tengamos más opciones donde rodar. Las pueden enviar a mi email en formato GPX y nosotros nos encargamos de lo demás.

Saludos


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Creo q esta bien pero me gustaba que antes tenian descripcion las rutas y asi podias guiarte, yo no suelo rodar con gps ni celular estaria bien que las rutas tengan mas descripciones lo hace mas interesante, saludos.


----------



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

Hola,

Tenemos planeado agregar más información a las rutas como el autor y el grado de dificultad. Tomamos en cuenta tu comentario para considerar también las descripciones.

Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Excelente!!! Grandioso esfuerzo! Gracias


----------



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

Hola A todos,

Nos da gusto comunicarles que el nuevo BiciMapas ya está disponible en nuestra dirección de siempre

Nuevo BiciMapas

Cómo ya les habíamos adelantado, es un rediseño total en el que destacan:

- Nuestros nuevos mapas que permiten una interacción completa sin que se pierda la nitidez al hacer acercamientos y alejamientos.

- Iniciamos con mapas de aproximadamente 200 rutas, las cuales iremos incrementando. Buscamos ser la fuente más completa de rutas para MTB.

- Las rutas en archivo GPX que puedes descargar desde la página de cada ruta para usarlos en tu GPS directamente. Y cómo ha sido tradición, la idea es compartir estas rutas entre todos por lo que puedes accesarlas libremente.

- ´La presentación de BiciMapas Móvil en sus dos versiones, lo que ahora te permite ver las rutas publicadas en BiciMapas desde tu celular, en donde quiera que te encuentres con acceso a Internet.

- BiciMapas Móvil WebApp te permite usar tu Smartphone como un GPS y recorrer las rutas del sitio con seguridad de saber donde estás. Si tu Smartphone tiene sistema operativo iOS o Android, podrás descargar el mapa y la ruta para usarlos aún sin conexión celular. (estamos trabajando para incorporar esta opción en celulares con Windows).

Esperamos que esta nueva cara de BiciMapas te motive a salir a rodar y explorar aún más con tu bici de montaña.

Les recordamos que nos pueden seguir en Facebook: www.facebook.com/BiciMapas

Saludos


----------

